# ipod or new portable sl-100



## TallAdam85 (Oct 17, 2006)

hey i have the ipod video and it is sweet but i have 12 hrs of music on it and running out of ideas and still have 26 gbs left not sure if i am going to fill it. does anyone have a 30 gb full? now the new sirius sl-100 and sl-10 anyone get one of the yet if so how they like it?

please let me know i have 10 days to return the ipod


----------



## michaeledward (Oct 17, 2006)

Keep the ipod ... Steve Jobs is going to rule the universe. 

You have 12 hours of music ? ? ?... hell, we have 13 *days* of music.

If you want it filled .... download more movies.


----------



## fireman00 (Oct 17, 2006)

12 hours of music?  That'd last me a week during my daily commute - I have a 30 GIG Creative Labs Zen Xtra; now that's a lotta tunes!


----------



## Nomad (Oct 17, 2006)

I've got about 8 GB left on my Ipod Video 60GB... just over 8500 songs


----------



## TallAdam85 (Oct 17, 2006)

i was just thinking that the http://www.sirius.com/gs/stiletto/index.html or get the new sl-10 I not sure the ipod is cool but yea i not sure download movies that is realy realy illegal. Anyways yea do any of u have sirius radio?


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 17, 2006)

I've got the Ipod 60 GB.  It's cool and all, but Itunes is driving me crazy.

I just recently downloaded the newest update for Itunes.  Ever since doing that, importing music from my CDs into Itunes has really really slowed down, and it is vastly different from one disc to another.  

For example, I have one disc that tells me that for the first song, which is 6 minutes long, it will take about 56 minutes to import into Itunes.  That's just for the first song!

other discs seem to take anywhere from 5 to 8 minutes per song, each song being about 4 or 5 minutes long.

My discs are all standard, store-bought music CDs.  

Before I downloaded the newest version it worked fine.  But ever since I downloaded the newest version it has been seriously screwed up.  I have tried uninstalling it and reinstalling it about 4 or 5 times, but it doesn't seem to help.  I was on the phone with Apple help line, and reloading it is about all they could suggest.

My system is probably 6 or 7 years old, Emachines with a Celeron processor, but I'm not sure how fast it is.  But it has Windows XP.  

Anybody else experience anything like this?  Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 17, 2006)

Well, I only have a 20gb player, but it is full and I desperately need more space, so I would have no problems filling it.  I hate Ipod, strictly on principal, I hate how Apple has become as bad as Microsoft in terms of trying to rule the world and the fact that they set their itunes download in formats that can only be read by iPods, no other portable players.


----------



## michaeledward (Oct 17, 2006)

Michael - I think my wife put in the newest version of I-tunes yesterday. I haven't noticed anything yet. 

Ping898 - Yes, monopolies, in principle, suck. Proprietary software sucks. But, Apple last I checked, had about 5% market share in the computer industry. So, while they rule the world in portable music and movies, they are a bit player in the industry. Apple has out engineered, by far, the most technilogical, engineering based consumer industry. 

I have always been a die-hard wintel guy. But, I really believe I am changing my stripes. I think that 24" imac looks like our next computer.


----------



## Mcura (Oct 17, 2006)

Now, no one is saying you need only have downloaded movies on your Ipod or Anti-Ipod (as I like to call my Creative Vision M).  I carry instructional videos from Modern Knives and Kelly Worden on mine, in addition to the library of cd's I already own.  Thus, my commute has some rockin' and sockin', with my rockin' and sockin'.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Oct 17, 2006)

where would i download sparring video like past fights and stuff? to upload to it


----------



## Ping898 (Oct 18, 2006)

michaeledward said:


> Michael - I think my wife put in the newest version of I-tunes yesterday. I haven't noticed anything yet.
> 
> Ping898 - Yes, monopolies, in principle, suck. Proprietary software sucks. But, Apple last I checked, had about 5% market share in the computer industry. So, while they rule the world in portable music and movies, they are a bit player in the industry. Apple has out engineered, by far, the most technilogical, engineering based consumer industry.
> 
> I have always been a die-hard wintel guy. But, I really believe I am changing my stripes. I think that 24" imac looks like our next computer.


 

Just cause they are a small player in one part of the industry, doesn't excuse their actions it another industry


----------



## fireman00 (Oct 18, 2006)

Flying Crane said:


> I've got the Ipod 60 GB. It's cool and all, but Itunes is driving me crazy.


 
doesn't the iPod use a proprietary music format?  I believe that's what is causing your delay.  I know that when I download music onto my ancient 128 Mb RCA Lyra via Windows Media Player my MP3s are converted into WMA format but that usually only takes about 30 to 45 seconds per song.

here's a link regarding the iPod and supported music formats: http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/consumer_electronics/ipod_faq/music_formatting_1.html


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 18, 2006)

fireman00 said:


> doesn't the iPod use a proprietary music format? I believe that's what is causing your delay. I know that when I download music onto my ancient 128 Mb RCA Lyra via Windows Media Player my MP3s are converted into WMA format but that usually only takes about 30 to 45 seconds per song.
> 
> here's a link regarding the iPod and supported music formats: http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/consumer_electronics/ipod_faq/music_formatting_1.html


 
There are different formats that can be used to import the music.  I have talked to friends who know more about this than I do, as well as the Help Line at Apple, and it appears that I am using the best option for what I have, that being AIFF format.  From what I can tell, nothing is out of order on anything that I have any control over setting.  

thanks for the suggestion, tho.  Let me know if I have misunderstood what you are saying.  I'm not always the most tech savvy...

Last night I downloaded another CD.  It took about 2 or 3 hours.  The first song indicated it would take about 8 minutes (the song itself is 6 minutes).  But even so, as it counted down the time while importing, each second actually took about 4 or 5 seconds, so it took 4 or 5 times longer to actually make the import, than it indicated it would.  But some songs went a lot faster than the first three.  I stopped watching it after the first three (that took about an hour), and the last 15 or so were done when I checked it again, about an hour or hour and a half later.  Making me crazy...


----------



## ed-swckf (Oct 18, 2006)

Flying Crane said:


> There are different formats that can be used to import the music. I have talked to friends who know more about this than I do, as well as the Help Line at Apple, and it appears that I am using the best option for what I have, that being AIFF format. From what I can tell, nothing is out of order on anything that I have any control over setting.
> 
> thanks for the suggestion, tho. Let me know if I have misunderstood what you are saying. I'm not always the most tech savvy...
> 
> Last night I downloaded another CD. It took about 2 or 3 hours. The first song indicated it would take about 8 minutes (the song itself is 6 minutes). But even so, as it counted down the time while importing, each second actually took about 4 or 5 seconds, so it took 4 or 5 times longer to actually make the import, than it indicated it would. But some songs went a lot faster than the first three. I stopped watching it after the first three (that took about an hour), and the last 15 or so were done when I checked it again, about an hour or hour and a half later. Making me crazy...


 
this is why i wait to install updates to see what problems they cause others first!  Sneaky!


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 18, 2006)

ed-swckf said:


> this is why i wait to install updates to see what problems they cause others first! Sneaky!


 

Yah, that's a lesson I only need to learn once!


----------

